# Job Database



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a packet of information (unsolicited) from the IACOP about a new searchable database for law enforcement jobs, where you can also post/view resumes. It's still fairly new, so there aren't a lot of entry level jobs yet, but something to keep in mind.

Police / Law enforcement jobs and career information from the Int'l Assoc. of Chiefs of Police - Discover Policing


----------

